# Indianapolis Tree Company Seeks Individual to sell Emerald Ash Borer Treatment Jobs



## indytreedoc (May 22, 2011)

Seeking a tree lover who is business oriented to meet with clients to both educate them as well as sell them Emerald Ash Borer treatment work.
Must be self-motivated, self-disciplined, self-organized, socialized, great communication skills, service oriented, trainable, flexible, honest, reliable, and reasonable. Most of all, must be motivated to save the Ash tree population of Indianapolis and surrounding areas.
Individuals with experience in the tree industry, with tree biology, invasive pest awareness, and tree identification skills will be considered first, though we are willing to train the right person from scratch.

Position Expectations & Requirements:
1)	Individual MUST be able to identify Ash Trees 100% accurately in the field
2)	Available and flexible to meet client on clients terms and time schedules
3)	Individual will be paid 15% gross of all work sold (8% commission paid upon future re-treatments- every 2 years)
4)	High income opportunities Spring and Fall, lower income in Summer, minimal to no income during Winter months 
5)	Additional income opportunities exist for administering treatments in the field, though #1 priority will be sales.
6)	Salesperson will receive 100% of leads generated by company, and will be expect to generate 2 fresh leads per week independently.
7)	Individual will flyer, promote, and market in order to help generate more leads 
8)	(Optional – But Encouraged) – Individual will maintain a blog that is updated every day that they are in the field
9)	Individual will be familiar with computer and programs such as Excel and Word
10)	Individual is good at research. For example, if we wanted to target property management groups, you would be able to get on the computer and create a database of local property management groups and a strategy of how to contact them and present our opportunity.
11)	Must have own reliable, “professional” transportation
12)	Must pass Core Pesticide Certification Exam (Training Provided – Simple Test)

We are a small growing family owned company focused on Emerald Ash Borer treatments in the Indianapolis area. I have been handling the sales so far, however now, with everything, I am overwhelmed and cannot keep up with the estimates in a timely or practical manner.
We offer the most effective treatment for the best price in town, an easy sale.
I am seeking someone to be the front “person” to respond to the opportunity that I/we create. We have a certified and licensed team in place that is prepared and capable of completing mass amount of treatments in the area. I just cannot do everything, and though I am great at sales, I need someone else holding that down while I network and create more opportunity.
If you are inspired after reading all above descriptions, duties, and requirements, please send an email introducing yourself, skills, and reasons why you should be considered for the experience.

Thank You.


----------



## indytreedoc (Jun 20, 2011)

*Pay Perspective*

We haave been averaging approx $15,000 Gross per week here throughout the Spring, which would equate to around $2,250 a week income during the busy seasons...


----------



## Rex Maddky (Sep 23, 2011)

indytreedoc said:


> We haave been averaging approx $15,000 Gross per week here throughout the Spring, which would equate to around $2,250 a week income during the busy seasons...


 
I just signed up with the forum because I wanted to be updated and have this help me prepare for the workshop/certification test at Fort Harrison on Dec. 7. I may be interested in talking with you because my son (living north of Fort Harrison) has some ash trees and I do as well (Martinsville).
Also, I am retired and looking to get involved in trees again after ending our Choose and Cut Christmas tree operation in 2003. I am planning to plant a few white pine to eventually sell as Balled and Burlaped.


----------

